# Non-target catches



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I "cringe" everytime I read this when someone posts about catching a non-target. It's certainly not my place to even try to tell anyone what they should or shouldent post. I only have control of myself.....lol, and that's just most of the time.

All of us who've been involved in trapping for any length of time know we are fighting a constant battle with the ARA-whackos to keep our trapping rights.

I just want you to think about this. Everytime you post a non-target catch, it is copied & pasted to the ARA site, it will be logged & counted to be used in "statistics" to be used against trappers. Whether it was released unharmed is beside the point, it shows the "antis" something that would be much better-off left unsaid.

I've read when guys have "went-off" about their freedom of speech.....we all know what we do......but I value my freedom to trap more than my right to post things that can be used to take my freedom to trap away.

Just something to consider.............

Smitty


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

I agree.. That is why I never seem to catch "anything"! 8)


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

very good point smitty i think that the people posting on the odd catches thread should listen to this advice


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry for the thread Smitty.........I know your right.......It happened, and I will never forget it. I guess he liked sirloin! We are not going to have to worry about the animal activists much longer. This global warming thing is what we better be worried about. Does it make any sense to you that the fur bearers will be no longer needing their fur to keep them warm. They may become extinct, or even worse evolve into some kind of fur less freaks. Have you been keeping up with the polar bear situation? I am really going to be peeved when all the polar bears are gone. Just something to think about........Sorry again.......


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

the antis are still going to fight to take our right to trap away even with global warming which is a bunch of bs in my opinion


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I have read every post on this site and believe me between the pics and the descriptions of how we pursue our pastime, you've got a whole lot more to worry about than my dumb thread. The way I see it we might as well go underground for the ship is lost. I'm sick of having to apologize for being a hunter. I will stand up for my rights, and when that does not work anymore I guess it will be time to take up knitting or something that does not make anyone mad. LOL Man has always hunted and always will....... And maybe when the world goes to hell in a hand bag the anti's will know how to survive! Or even better maybe we will have to help feed them........Ha!


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I wasn't specifically talking about anyone. I see it happen alot, and on alot of forums. I just can't see anything "good" in it. Though it isn't my intent, I've upset trappers before when I make posts like this.....I apoligize if I've done that, again, it wasn't my intent.

No one even hinted about being ashamed of being a Sportsman, I sure the heck ain't.

Let me ask you this.....you're a hunter.....would you publicly post it if you shot a dog??? The problem wasn't the thread, it was some of the catches listed in it that aren't even furbearers...........

"Non-discriminatory" is a favorite word the antis love to use when talking about traps......everytime a non-target is posted, they "chaulk one up" for their side, and they can pinpoint our posts same as loading a bullet in the chamber.

I don't understand why it's necessary to boast about something that I wasn't intending to catch. Trap sselection, location, and pan tension go a long way in preventing these catches.

I'd rather brag about catching an animal I was targeting specifically, or the method I used to outsmart it.

Smitty


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

good point, iam going to edit my post.


----------

